

A Peek into Einstein's Zurich Notebook - peachananr
http://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/Zurich_Notebook/index.html

======
wad0
This should be the same notebook:

[http://echo.mpiwg-
berlin.mpg.de/ECHOdocuView?url=/permanent/...](http://echo.mpiwg-
berlin.mpg.de/ECHOdocuView?url=/permanent/echo/einstein/Einstein_ZN/index.meta)

------
stiff
Mirror:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20121112213332/http://www.pitt.ed...](http://web.archive.org/web/20121112213332/http://www.pitt.edu/~jdnorton/Goodies/Zurich_Notebook/index.html)

------
aristidb
Looks like it has been removed, I get a 403 error. :-/

~~~
miga
Same problem here. Because I am outside US, maybe?

------
coditor
Fascinating despite being way over my head. Amazing to see math of such
complexity done without a computer - we're so spoiled today.

~~~
stiff
I am not a physicist, maybe one would elaborate on this, but it seems to be
rather straightforward mathematics for a physicist to use (fancied-up
calculus), and I don't know how a computer would help here at the level of
development computers are today, my laymans impression is that the art here
lied in choosing what to derive, not in the derivations themselves.

------
tariqr
Incredible. You can almost feel the mind thinking freely in that workflow. Pen
and paper in the right hands...

------
Create
In one of his letters to her he writes down a list of demands:

<http://www.giagia.co.uk/2010/03/23/ada-lovelace-day-2010/>

